

Ask PG: Why no "Work At A Startup Day" this year? - donall

Last summer there was a "Work At A Startup" day at Y Combinator in Mountain View. A large group of would-be startup employees filled the Y Combinator building and a number of companies gave presentations about why we should work for them. It was like demo day; except attendees wanted to invest their time as workers, not their money.<p>I'm just curious as to why this didn't happen again? Did the companies not recruit as many people as they had hoped? Did the "right sort" of hacker not attend?
======
pg
We may yet host one. Also, YC NYC is effectively a hybrid of Work at a Startup
and Startup School.

~~~
donall
It was actually the YC NYC announcement that triggered this question.

I thoroughly enjoyed the experience last year. I met some interesting people
and made some useful contacts. I think it should become an annual tradition at
Y Combinator like all the others.

------
nurik
Is there also a YC Europe planned? Maybe in London or Berlin?

~~~
jamesbrewer
While we're at it, let me throw in my bid for YC Canada. :]

